# Ghosts of War



## Ciskman (23 Oct 2012)

These are some amazing photos!


The Ghosts of World War II: The photographs found at flea markets superimposed on to modern street scenes  
Images depict almost transparent soldiers racing through our streets as they look today

Fascinating series shows contrast between wartorn cities in the 1930s and 1940s and pleasant neighbourhoods now


By Emma Reynolds


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2219584/Ghosts-war-Artist-superimposes-World-War-II-photographs-modern-pictures-street-scenes.html#ixzz2AAcgaSSg


----------



## ballz (23 Oct 2012)

Saw their page on FB, absolutely love the stuff. Would love to get a quality print of some of them.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (24 Oct 2012)

just don't read the comments ...


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 Oct 2012)

Amazing.  I know if I lived in those same towns I would have chills.  Excellent project.


----------



## r.david (30 Dec 2012)

Coast Artillery Defenses, Vancouver Harbours
http://www.northamericanforts.com/Canada/bc.html
they were mounted in our back yard in Steveston
ron


----------



## ballz (30 Dec 2012)

For anyone interested, the artist is now selling prints (for quite cheap), I've got one image in mind that I'll be ordering for sure.


----------



## cupper (30 Dec 2012)

ballz said:
			
		

> For anyone interested, the artist is now selling prints (for quite cheap), I've got one image in mind that I'll be ordering for sure.



Does the artist have a website?

Nevermind, found it at the bottom of the article.

http://www.ghostsofhistory.co.uk/


----------

